# Strawberry new idea



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

so what do we all think about the future of the berry???

Should we think about about planting tiger trout, or i was thinking german brown trout. we know they spawn in the winter, so it wouldn't be a problen, with the trout of salmon in the lake.

I just know the last few spring i have been fishing the berry, i have caught alot of big chubs, on black wolly buggers, in the shollows where they are breeding.

So they are there and growing every year???

if you look at the gorge back when the where doing great brown trout fishing, it was because the brown were feeding on the chubs, and then after the lake trout wipe out the chubbs then the brown went away.

So i know we still have a hugh chub problem at the berry, so let do something about it, now before it take over the lake again??? 


Concern utah fishermen


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are already browns in there. I detest Tigers... can we please have a lake in this state without them? 

We changed up all of our fishing methods at the berry and rarely ever catch a chub. We infrequently catch cutts... its all Koke and 'Bow action in our boat. The lake is fantastic fishing.


-DallanC


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

See the difference? It used to be tons of small chubs. But through good management, mostly larger chubs are caught. You just managed to find them all in one spot. I still catch one or two here or there, but with the current cutt population, I think the chubs are going to be pretty hard pressed to gain a foot hold again.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Why?!! Strawberry is in great shape. No sense in messing with it. When you start catching lots of small chubs then it might have a problem. The big cutts are a biocontrol for the chub. They are not supposed to erradicate the chub, just keep them under control. If there are no chub then the big cutts will likely reduce in number. Law of averages allow at least a few chubs to survive to maturity but it appears that most of the small ones are being efficiently preyed upon right now. No tigers, no browns needed in there right now IMO. It's a great fishery!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

fishnate said:


> Why?!! Strawberry is in great shape. No sense in messing with it. When you start catching lots of small chubs then it might have a problem. The big cutts are a biocontrol for the chub. They are not supposed to erradicate the chub, just keep them under control. If there are no chub then the big cutts will likely reduce in number. Law of averages allow at least a few chubs to survive to maturity but it appears that most of the small ones are being efficiently preyed upon right now. No tigers, no browns needed in there right now IMO. It's a great fishery!


+1, very well put.



sparky00045 said:


> I just know the last few spring i have been fishing the berry, i have caught alot of big chubs, on black wolly buggers, in the shollows where they are breeding.


A chub can live for up to 25 years. Because the old, big ones are too large to be eaten by anything but the largest fish and fish eating birds, they won't completely disappear for an extremely long time. (Same with Jordanelle and the giant chubs there)


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I seen someone reported (with pics) last year, that they had caught a couple of tigers by the ladders.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

gmanhunter said:


> I think I seen someone reported (with pics) last year, that they had caught a couple of tigers by the ladders.


Putting tigers in Strawberry has been discussed a fair bit on different forums within the last year or so. I think I recall seeing that photo of someone with a tiger taken from Strawberry but I also recall a DWR employee responding to the discussion saying that planting tigers was not currently in the stocking plan for the Berry. All tiger stocks were committed to other waters. It is always possible for an occasional "interloper" to get in with the other stocks but since the rainbows and tigers are sterile it doesn't matter much and the tigers just became a bonus catch.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Most the straggler tigers in Strawberry are coming down the tunnel from Current Creek Res. That few that make that ride are the perfect amount of tigers getting into Strawberry. Strawberry is actually getting to be worth fishing now that the 'bow numbers are up. I say leave it alone!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Most the straggler tigers in Strawberry are coming down the tunnel from Current Creek Res. That few that make that ride are the perfect amount of tigers getting into Strawberry. Strawberry is actually getting to be worth fishing now that the 'bow numbers are up. I say leave it alone!


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with brookieguy. The rainbows in strawberry are doing well, and there are currently lots of bows surpassing the 20 inch mark as we speak. And boy do they fight hard. The problem is, they don't have any protection. Rainbows love the littoral zone, which makes them easy targets. They are especially easy to catch with powerbait. Hopefully, the average size of Rainbows will increase at the Berry. I'm optimistic because I've caught quite a few 15 inchers that were healthy. Now if we could just get a ban on that **** powerbait junk..


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

My issue is a combination of a few posts put together. Cutts do their job on chub control; but they fight like a spare tire. I hate cutts as a game fish. I dont care for tigers. Nothing fights like a german brown, not even rainbows: A brown will surface and tail walk or flip 4 feet out of the air like a tarpoon, a cutt (rubber boot full of water). I'm geting tired of cutts, espically cause we plant them as our state fish. I want a brown fishery, thats why i spend most my time on jordanelle. I fish strawberry for kokes, mostly because the gorge is to far for a day trip. Next to browns, kokes fight better than any fish in this state. To watch a koke hit a lure 60 feet deep, and then make the surface, jumping like a sailfish all before I can grap my pole out of the downrigger is alright in my book! (bass are another story)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> I fish strawberry for kokes, mostly because the gorge is to far for a day trip. Next to browns, kokes fight better than any fish in this state. To watch a koke hit a lure 60 feet deep, and then make the surface, jumping like a sailfish all before I can grap my pole out of the downrigger is alright in my book! (bass are another story)


+1000!

I've had kokes come straight up behind the boat and clear 6ft of air. Saw one at the cleaning station last year over 34", it was beautiful.

-DallanC


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Saw one at the cleaning station last year over 34", it was beautiful.
> 
> -DallanC


34 inches? I'm going to guess you meant 24 inches, but 34 would be awesome! 

I've never been able to figure the kokanee out at the berry, but I can't seem to keep them off the hook at the gorge.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GutPile said:


> 34 inches? I'm going to guess you meant 24 inches, but 34 would be awesome!


Lol you would think so! I couldnt believe the size of it, it was the biggest Koke I've ever seen caught there. Over 6lbs on his digital scale. Super nice old guy had it and would only wink when I asked him what he used to catch it.



> I've never been able to figure the kokanee out at the berry, but I can't seem to keep them off the hook at the gorge.


They are temperamental for sure, we're getting better at it. I've never tried for them anywhere else so I dont know how they relate to kokes in other spots. Its all we predominately fish for anymore. We catch 22-24's regularly. The more "exotic" solutions the better I've found... think outside the box.

REALLY looking forward to trying some new ideas this year with the regulation changes... its going to be really fun and interesting 

-DallanC


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry, but in no way, shape or form has anyone EVER caught a 34" koke. Sockeye maybe, but not a kokanee. A 34" kokanee would weigh around 12-13 pounds, if it were ever possible. That's like saying I caught a 32" brook trout!


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay i like all the input, just was think german brown would be fun, aand they spawn in the winter so there would be no cross breeding.

And i think the cutbows fight alot better then the cuts??

Okay one more crazy idea for the adult chubs, what if the put in a couple hundred Tiger muskys in there think how big they would get>>

PS the best fighing rainbow i have found in the last couple years, was at starvation, they are fat and jumpers, they have done great there.

Just ideas??


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Sorry, but in no way, shape or form has anyone EVER caught a 34" koke. Sockeye maybe, but not a kokanee. A 34" kokanee would weigh around 12-13 pounds, if it were ever possible. That's like saying I caught a 32" brook trout!


I have to agree with this statment. Maybe it was a laker.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=w ... b6-n9gJKFQ


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

-DallanC[/quote]

looking forward to trying some new ideas this year with the regulation changes... its going to be really fun and interesting 

what reg changes?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> what reg changes?


I'm guessing this one.



> One more hook, fly or lure per line: Starting in 2013, anglers will be able to fish with up to three baited hooks, three artificial flies or three artificial lures per line. For details and exceptions, see the regulation on page 9.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 on the power bait ban. Also, more enforcement. when I infrequently get to the fish cleaning station, I'm amazed at the number and size of fish people are keeping.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree that a slot limit and power bait don't mix.
One or the other but not both.


----------

